# Lindberg's 1925 Ford Model T Street Rod Review



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

I just finished another review starring Lindberg's 1/32nd scale 1925 Model T Street Rod. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the review!


----------

